# Why as it that the best lyricst musicians, singers,poets story writers have been musl



## jameshaupes

that as we know they are cruel terrorist.but still how come they are just the best writers singers poets etc,i feel they r the best type of human beings,ur answer pls,as i actually want to understand the human nature and ur aspects towards muslims


----------



## Boccherini

What are you talking about?


----------



## david johnson

Why as it that the best lyricst musicians, singers,poets story writers have been musl(im)

they haven't. why do you think they have?


----------



## Yoshi

jameshaupes said:


> that as *we know they are cruel terrorist*.but still how come they are just the best writers singers poets etc,i feel they r the best type of human beings,ur answer pls,as i actually want to understand the human nature and ur aspects towards muslims


I stopped reading at this point. :lol:


----------



## Aramis

ALLAH AKBAR

<boom>


----------



## joen_cph

(deleted, was not satisfied with my reply) .


----------



## carrollrickard

that as we know they are cruel terrorist.but still how come they are just the best writers singers poets etc,i feel they r the best type of human beings,ur answer pls,as i actually want to understand the human nature and ur aspects towards muslims


----------



## Colourless

I can't tell if you're being serious or not. But I certainly hope not. Classifying all muslims as being terrorists is not only false but extremely uncalled for and disrespectful. As with any other religion or ethnicity, there are both good and bad people. You are judging an entire nation based solely on an isolated group of people. It is also not true to say that the best lyrical artists are all muslims, as once again, there are great artists and musicians all around the world. You need to widen your knowledge, open up your mind, and learn to write proper english, that was painful!


----------



## David58117

Yay, this same spam message again!


----------



## Colourless

hmm that was a spam? Now I feel like having uselessly wasted several minutes of my life. Yay.


----------



## Lyricsop

Sorry, but I'm out of this conversation it has nothing to do with music and if it isn't music related then I won't discuss it.


----------

